# Hypo alarm watch



## Steve (Apr 15, 2009)

I am currently reading the sweet magazine and i have seen an advert for a hypo alarm device. Apparently you wear it on your wrist like a watch while you are sleeping and it can detect if you are having a hypo. I would like to know if anyone has used one of these before and if they are any good as i am thinking of buying one  thanks.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 15, 2009)

Is that the one that reacts when you sweat? I've seen that advertised before, but not known anyone that has used one.


----------



## Steve (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes it is the one it seems like a good idea but just want to know if any one has used one before cos i dont want to waste my money if it doesn't work.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 15, 2009)

Steve - can you state the manufacturer and model of the watch you saw advertised, so that we know whta you're talking about? I'd be more interested if it didn't just alarm when going hypoglycaemic, but also gave a readout of blood glucose levels with needing finger pricks. However, I can't see it working well for kayaking, as my hands and wrists spend a considerable amount in water / mud / plants etc.


----------



## Steve (Apr 15, 2009)

It is called the HSA-01 low blood glucose alarm and you can see more info on www.lowbloodsugaralarm.com it costs ?69.95


----------



## bev (Apr 15, 2009)

I saw the same thing and asked the acu check rep about them - she said if they were any good then acu check would be making them! Also - like she said - some people naturally sweat in the night anyway - i know my son does. It may be worth a try - but i doubt they are something you could really rely on. Bev


----------



## katie (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah I also think our diabetes nurses would be telling us all to get one if they worked well


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 16, 2009)

I think for me that by the time I'm really sweating i'm pretty low and would hopefully be awake by that point. 

do you think you are having hypo's during the night that you aren't waking up for? What might be a better is to work to avoid night hypo's. 

if you decide to go ahead and try it. i'm sure we would all be interested in the results


----------



## Caroline (Apr 16, 2009)

I've seen the advert too, but also wasn't sure.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 16, 2009)

I suspect they're like car alarms and always going off! I too think that they'd be promoted more by the health services if they actually worked well.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 16, 2009)

Actually, and after thinking about it, for ladies of a certain age, night sweats are necessarily caused by a hypo, but always check to make sure if that's waht you feel happy/reassured at doing.


----------

